
A central extended amygdala circuit that modulates anxiety - laurex
http://www.jneurosci.org/content/early/2018/05/29/JNEUROSCI.0705-18.2018
======
zerostar07
Why is this here? If interested in the circuitry of fear and the amygdala
these are better reviews:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20393190](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20393190)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4565157/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4565157/)

------
metta2uall
Whilst this is quite interesting, I struggle to see how the animal suffering
and the human brainpower + effort + resources required to do this work is
justified..

~~~
tzahola
People living with anxiety disorders justify it.

~~~
metta2uall
Knowing more detail about anxiety circuits in mice is very very far from
helping people living with anxiety disorders.. More research on improving
existing human treatments that are known to work well for many people seems to
be more justifiable..

~~~
tzahola
More research on improving internal combustion engines that were known to work
well seemed more justifiable than pouring money into electric vehicle
research.

I’m pretty sure there was a time when improving steam engines was more
“justifiable” than figuring out how to make internal combustion engines too.

Or breeding stronger horses instead of researching steam engines.

So no, that’s not how science works.

